# Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe



## Catwiezl (10. Apr. 2011)

Wer kann mir Tips geben?
Hallo, ich möchte mir für meinen Teich einen Luftsprudler bzw. eine Membranpumpe zulegen. nur habe ich keine Ahnung, was für eine ich brauche oder welche geeignet ist. Hier noch ein paar Daten: Volumen liegt bei ca. 13000 Liter, 2 Kammer __ Filtersystem, Bachlauf:
Für Ratschläge wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar.
Liebe Grüße an alle
Alfred


----------



## Catwiezl (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Janski (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hi Catwiezl,

also man sagt pro m³ Wasser 100l/h Luft um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich dir 3000l/h empfehlen, denn die Leistung lässt mit der Zeit nach.

Welchen man empfehlen kann hängt ganz davon ab, was du für Möglichkeiten hast.
Kolbenkompressoren sind laut und günstig und sind etwas wartungsärmer, weil sie, wie der Name schon sagt mit einem Kolben und nicht mit einer Membran Luft erzeugen.

Membranpumpen sind die gängigsten Luftpumpen, sind sind etwas teurer als die Kolbenkompressoren und man muss gelegentlich die Membran austauschen, wenn die Leistung zu sehr nachlässt.
Du kannst wählen zwischen den teuren original Hiblow oder den billigen Nachbauten.

Außerdem musst du die meisten Luftpumpen wetterfest aufstellen.

Übrigens habe ich mit den Oase Luftpumpen nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

EDIT:

Bist du dir sicher, dass da 13m³ reingehen?


MfG
Jan


----------



## Wackenmaniac (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hi,

ich nutze seit letztem Jahr den Hailea V-20 mit zwei Steinen. Einen im Filter und einen im Teich. Im Winter dann nur einen im Teich und etwas gedrosselt. Funzt soweit ganz gut und das Preisleistungsverhältnis stimmt auch. Gut ist zudem das man für die Teile leicht an Ersatzmembrane kommt. Hatte früher immer die Baumarktteile im Einsatz die man dann komplett wegschmeissen durfte wenn die Membranen hin waren.


----------



## Catwiezl (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hallo,
also am Preis soll es nicht liegen, was nötig ist, ist nötig. Zum Teichinhalt - rechne ich morgen noch mal genau aus. Ist ja auch nicht der Punkt.


----------



## Janski (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hi Catwiezl,

also ne Hiblow kostet schon einige hundert €.
Die Nachbauten bekommst du für 30-100€.
Außerdem gibts noch ein paar Mitteldinger von diversen Firmen.


MfG
Jan


----------



## kikoi (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hailea V20 ist für einen Teich mit Tiefen über 1,6m zu schwach. Die ist eher was für Quarantänebecken!
 Wenn der Filter belüftet werden soll und auch noch ein Ausströmplatte im Teich soll kommt oben nichts mehr an!
Bei der Teichgröße mit 13m³ würde ich eher eine größere nehmen!


Empfehlen kann ich hier Alita AL40, Airtech 70 oder org.Hiblow 40

MfG
Micha


----------



## kikoi (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*



Janski schrieb:


> Hi Catwiezl,
> 
> also man sagt pro m³ Wasser 100l/h Luft um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen würde ich dir 3000l/h empfehlen, denn die Leistung lässt mit der Zeit nach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Ich halte von den Membranteilen nicht viel - ne Kompressorpumpe läuft zuverlässiger, benötigt keinen Service und lässt auch nach längerer Betriebszeit nicht in der Leistung nach.
Für deine Teichgröße würde sogar die kleinste, ne 208-er Aco (35 L/min - 2100 L/h) reichen (hab ich selbst bei etwa 18.000 Litern)
Im Winter betreibt sie mühelos eine große Belüfterplatte und hält so eine schöne Fläche eisfrei und im Sommer tut sie ihren Dienst im Biofilter an einem länglichen Belüfterstein.
Der Verbrauch ist mit 16 Watt sehr gering. Das Teil läuft bei mir seit 5 Jahren ohne Probleme und kostet max. 20 Euro.
Falls du ne Nummer größer willst gibts die 318-er (60 L/min - 3600 L/h) für um die 30,- Euro die verbraucht um die 30 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiko-rech (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Hallo,

mal dumm gefragt, was versprichst du dir vom Einsatz einer solchen Pumpe?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Janski (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

@Nori

dass mit dem relativ verschleißfrei hatte ich schon geschrieben, aber man sollte eben auch die Nachteile sehen.

@Heiko

Ich nehme mal an er sucht ne Luftpumpe, damit es weder im Sommer noch im Winter kritisch wird.

@kikoi

Natürlich kann man immer bis an die unterste Grenze gehen auch bei Filtern, Pumpen usw.
Aber da spart man am falschen Ende.
So eine Pumpe pumpt nach einiger Zeit auch nicht mehr das, was sie am Anfang gepumpt hat und evt. hat man mal etwas Schlamm der den Sauerstoff zehrt oder der Sommer wird doch heißer als geplant.
Ich bräuchte eig. auch nur 4000l/h und habe eine 9000l/h genommen einfach damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin bei Unerwartetem.
Dies ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Für die Teichbelüftung sehe ich außer der Sache mit dem Eisfreihalten keinen Bedarf.
Im Sommer kommt genug Sauerstoff durch das Einleiten vom Filter und durch die Filtration selbst ins Wasser. Ein Wasserfall, ein Bachlauf oder auch nur ein Wasserspeier oder eine kleine Fontäne etc. tun ihr übriges.
Das leichte Brummen kann man auch gut dämmen indem man die Pumpe etwas in einer Hecke oder unter einer gedämmten Amphore etc. aufstellt.
Ich persönlich sehe bei den Kolbenpumpen keinerlei Nachteil - selbst wenn mal eine Pumpe den Geist aufgeben sollte, so ist die komplette Pumpe zum Preis einer Ersatzmembran ausgetauscht.
Wenn ein Teich auf das Einleiten von zusätzlichen Sauerstoff angewiesen ist (im Sommer) um im Gleichgewicht zu bleiben, dann stimmt entweder mit der Filteranlage was nicht oder er ist total überbesetzt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Janski (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Luftsprudler/ Mempranpumpe*

Oder es leben einfach anspruchsvolle Fische in ihm.


----------

